# Puddle pusher...



## windrivermaiden (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got my puddle pusher in the mail from Bostick and Sullivan..what a difference it makes for coating paper for cyanotype. 

As for the albumen paper...I think it will be a learning curve. Albumen gets sticky when wet and of course, silver nitrate is clear so between the two things I'm not sure if I got a good coating on the paper. Just as I got paper drying, the fog rolled in and covered my UV source. So results will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------

